# Arcadia 75w halogen light flickering



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, i have it attached to a dimmer stat at 42°c for only 3 weeks and it has started to very faintly flickering. 

Is this a faulty light?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's highly unlikely to be halogen flickering? Is it when theblamp is on full power or very low power?

John


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, I was hoping you would reply, Thanks for getting back, Its not happening first thing in the morning, I have it on a 14hrs on 10hrs off, but when i return from work its happening.

I did get the missus to confirm the flickering or pulsing as its was faint but still noticable.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Try turning the dimmer down and then back up, sometimes some of my dimming stats will make a bulb flicker when they are at the set point. And moving the knob and resetting it fixes it, I dont know if its a build up of static in the stat or dirt on the twiddly knob bit or ???? (perhaps one the thermostat makers that frequent the forums will know) but twiddling the knob fixes it on my ones.


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Try turning the dimmer down and then back up, sometimes some of my dimming stats will make a bulb flicker when they are at the set point. And moving the knob and resetting it fixes it, I dont know if its a build up of static in the stat or dirt on the twiddly knob bit or ???? (perhaps one the thermostat makers that frequent the forums will know) but twiddling the knob fixes it on my ones.


Thanks for the advice, I will try that tomorrow after work!:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Great advice given by Neil!

Sometimes if the current gets too low they can slightly flicker.

But don't worry, with Arcadia you get a no quibble guarantee! One year, if it goes wrong take it back with your receipt and get a new one.

John


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys, That's excactly why i love this forum, Mr. Arcadia himself and a pro breeder with his own shop!

Couldnt get any better :2thumb: : victory:

I have tried turning the stat down and still the problem persists. I even turned the whole lot off.

Its a pretty standard set up my beardie, i dont think i have cocked anything up.

lamp into the stat, stat probe at beardie height in the hot end not directly under the light but not far from it. Beardie basking spot 11" approx from heat lamp,
Temperature probe directly under basking spot reading 42.5 C, temp probe and cool end reading 80 F, all on auto cycle. 

its a microclimate B1, which is set to maximum.

I got every thing from Swell Reptiles Internet site.
Your continued assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

Just need to add its a 50w not 75w. :blush:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

If you twiddled your knob and that didnt work all you need to do is work out which one is at fault, bulb or thermostat, Unplug the thermostat and plug the bulb in to the mains bypassing the stat - does it flicker? yes = faulty bulb, if it doesn't flicker plug the lamp holder back into the stat and try a different bulb to see if that flickers also. If a different bulb flickers plugged into the stat you have got a faulty stat, extremely rare but does happen sometimes.


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> If you twiddled your knob and that didnt work all you need to do is work out which one is at fault, bulb or thermostat, Unplug the thermostat and plug the bulb in to the mains bypassing the stat - does it flicker? yes = faulty bulb, if it doesn't flicker plug the lamp holder back into the stat and try a different bulb to see if that flickers also. If a different bulb flickers plugged into the stat you have got a faulty stat, extremely rare but does happen sometimes.


ok getting some where, Plugged the light strait into mains and hay presto its much brighter and no flickering. 

Perhaps my stat probe is to close and the lamp needs more power?

or the stat is knackered?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

No its the stat not working right, if the probes too close all that will happen is the bulb will dim down if the stat was working correctly, 

Contact the retailer for a replacement, the microclimate guys are on the forum so they may be able to offer some more suggestions.


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

okey dokey! are they under Microclimate or do they go by another name?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Again Neil read my mind: victory::2thumb:

I wonder if it's radio interference? Why not PM Clive at microclimate, maybe he can shed some light,

Just glad it's not my lamp :whistling2:

Just holler if you need me

John


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy cow! John you are a genius, i have the stat Right next to the tube controller! 

As soon as i get home i will move it and see. 

Neil your also awsome!( didn't want you to feel left out) 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

what happened with this in the end?


----------



## lizzythepython (Jul 28, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> what happened with this in the end?


Hi Neil,

I put some distance between the stat and the controller and hay presto the flickering has stopped.

thanks for all your help very much appreciated! : victory:

Steve


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh I do love this forum :2thumb: I just got some halogens, popped them in via a dimmer stat and they were flickering :bash: so I just searched on here and bingo.....your solution worked for me too : victory: thanks guys 

Heather


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if one of the stat makers have a fix for those that have the same issues?

Maybe Peter f has an idea?!

John






heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ahh I do love this forum :2thumb: I just got some halogens, popped them in via a dimmer stat and they were flickering :bash: so I just searched on here and bingo.....your solution worked for me too : victory: thanks guys
> 
> Heather


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

This has happened to me in the past, Making sure no cables are crossing or wound and keeping each electrical device (starters, power bricks, stats) as far away from each other as possible helps a lot! Have not found a 100% permanent solution yet as it still happens sometimes, but we are now talking once in a blue moon.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Ive got this same issue, 50w arcadia halogen but im using a habitat digital stat and im getting a flickering intermittently 

Ive tried to capture what i mean just uploading the video now

It happens around 31/33secs in


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, please read through the thread. It is highly unlikely to be the lamp as they are designed to be used through a stat.

My guess is radio interference again from digital tech. Move all other electricals from near the stat and it should stop.

Let me know please

John,




lewkini said:


> Ive got this same issue, 50w arcadia halogen but im using a habitat digital stat and im getting a flickering intermittently
> 
> Ive tried to capture what i mean just uploading the video now
> 
> ...


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

When you say stat which part do you mean? the part where i plug the lamp into the stat or the digital controller?

im just uploading another video of how my wires run 

Should it not be doing this then?

if you look at the end of this thread im getting it at night swell

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...466-help-please-habistat-digital-dimming.html

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Sorry about the crap quality i was trying to keep it short!

As you can see the white plug and cable is the 50w halogen this comes out of the viv on the right hand side with the T5 wires and then plugs into the stat on the left hand side!

Hope this makes sense to you!




Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Moved the stat over away from my wireless router and pc etc to on the floor like in this vid but still its flickers 



Lewis


P.s sorry about the taste in music


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Cant really see how its wired from the videos, so basically every part of the digital system has to be at least 6" away from the T5 system, so any part of the T5 system from the control box onwards including the control box need to be apart, this includes the thermostat probe wire and the T5 Lamp leads if they are laying alongside one another or close to each other you will get interference. 

easiest way to test this is unplug the T5 and see what happens?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Ive got the T5 wires and the halogen wire all going out one side of the viv (right side) like in this pic

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/...C18720-28426-0000082F5FBCC56D_zps26184f89.jpg

But everything to do with the stat is all on the left hand side! the only thing that is close to the T5 is the stat probe!on the basking spot but thats more then 6" away!

Does it matter that the halogen wire is running along side the T5?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I wouldnt have thought so, try it with the T5 switched off and see what happens, I have asked one the chaps at Habistat to have a look at the other thread to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Just got in and sat in front of the viv lol i timed it and it flickered 3 times in 3 minutes all at random times within those 3 mins.

I unplugged the T5 and watched, this time i sat for 5mins and there was no flickering  brilliant i thought ive found the problem!!

BUT....

I plugged the T5 back in hoping it would flicker straight away or at least within 5mins but ive now sat for 15mins and just as i was about to give up watching it flickered!

So really my test hasnt proved anything as if it doesn't flicker in 15mins with the T5 plugged in, should i have wait 15mins with it un plugged!

If people dont understand how my wires run i can try and take pictures which i might do anyways!

Im loosing my mind :bash:

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Right just thought id try and explain the wiring better!

In the pic below:

The red lines are the T5 behind the top plinth they run down the right hand side of the viv out the back (all at the top) and the red box is secured sideways against the wall the lead then comes out and where the red line ends is the black wire you see in the pic coming over the top of the viv. The black wire is the T5

The green circle is the halogen bulb this wire follows the same route as the T5 cables and where the green line ends you see the white cable thats the halogen lead!

The red arrow is the only part of the stat going into the viv through the door this is the probe

The second pic ive tried capturing how far away the stat is from the viv!

I hope this helps a little!





Ideas? Help! :whistling2:

Lewis

P.s excuse the mess im having a stressful time


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I'm out at the moment but my sister is in my room n she rang me about 10/15mins ago saying you know something is flashing in the viv! So I asked her to unplug the T5 and see what happens she's just text back now saying its still doin it!! 

So what does that mean? It's the stat?

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

My sister was right! Still flickering even with the T5 unplugged!! Although not as frequent it still flickers though!

As it was annoying i switched it all off over night, just turned the stat on still without the T5 and its flickered twice already!

Really could do with some advice :devil:

Lewis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Lets see if we can get this sorted now that im back.

Firstly unplug the stat and run the lamp just through the lamp holder. leave it for an hour running. If it flikers its a knackered lamp and we will sort you out a new one no problem at all.

If it doesnt fliker we know the lamp is fine and we have to isolate what is interfering. If it was not the T5 unit something else is causing it.

Most electricals have a radio emission. Remember when we had tube T.Vs? If someone had a hair drier on upstairs the TV would go all crackly! same principle.,

Just start unplugging things until you find the leaker!

Please let me know how you get on

John


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for the advice john!

Yeh i know what you mean about the hair dryer! Ill try and get home a lunch and give it a test just so annoying sitting there staring at the viv lol!

Ill give it ago!

Hopefully its not a dogey stat!

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Right dont think its the bulb! i just sat for an hour staring at my viv with the halogen plugged in to a normal wall socket :bash::bash:

As far as im aware it didnt flicker at all! my eyes started to mash up a bit n i thought i saw it flicker but I'm 99% sure it didnt! 

I just plugged it back into the stat and with in 10mins it flickered!

Ill carry on with the test tomorrow as ive had enough for tonight staring at the viv lol

Lewis


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Next test done!

Just turned off everything in my room and i mean everything tv,router, speaker xbox,tv,radio i even took out a camcorder that was sitting on top of the viv the only thing that was on was my phone and ive just realised that my laptop was still on but the lid was shut so technically its off in sleep mode!

The only other thing that was on was the extension leads that everything is plugged in to as i have these extension leads

http://www.wickes.co.uk/content/ebiz/wickes/invt/204964/Extension-Lead-Switched_large.jpg

So i just turned everything off via the switch!

AND........

It still flickered :bash::bash::bash::bash::censor::censor::censor:

I even went as far to pull the probe right out the viv so nothing to do with that stat was within roughly a meter of the viv and it still flickered!

I finally to double check it wasn't the bulb even tho i did the test last night i swapped bulbs and it still flickered with another halogen :bash::bash:

Im stumped! :censor::censor:

Lewis


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

sounds like possibly a problem with the stat - leave it with me


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Thought id give this an update as me and neil are running out of steam so much I'm might have to send it back! :censor:

Habistat sent out a new stat monday which i received tuesday.

Plugged it in and set it up and have still got the same problem:censor::devil:

Ive tried numerous things even down to my sisters baby monitor that sits just outside my room ive unplugged that to see and still it flashes!

Ive thought could it be the bulb holder and wiring so i plugged it into the locust tank and it still flashes thats with arcadias lamp holder!!

I spoke to pete at habistat and he said try moving the it away from the T5, im positive i had done this right at the beginning but as i have done so many tests i thought id give it ago again so i completely unplugged the T5 and its still flickering!

The only thing i have got left to try is try it in a different room which ive got to get a bulb holder and wire to test it or i could take the locust tank out! either way thats the last resort as I'm well and truly beaten!:bash::bash:

Any advice or suggestions very VERY much appreciated!

This is what its doing, this was in night mode with the temp set to 0c 



Lewis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Its a real mystery. I think we can see from the process of elimination that it isn't the lamp or the T5 system as the lamp is fine on all accounts when not controlled.

I will however of course replace the lamp if that would make you feel better??

Let me know

John


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Its a real mystery. I think we can see from the process of elimination that it isn't the lamp or the T5 system as the lamp is fine on all accounts when not controlled.
> 
> I will however of course replace the lamp if that would make you feel better??
> 
> ...


To be honest John it's flickering with a a 50w halogen from a local light shop as I put this in the locust tank, so I doubt it's the bulb  I truly am so dissapointed cause it looks like a great peice of kit! Thanks for the offer tho! 

Lewis


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like it could be the lamp holder, possibly loose terminal connection where its riveted to bulb contact. Do you have another mains lead and bulb holder you could try or borrow, just connect it to new stat received, does not have to be fitted in viv.
Also make sure lamp holder mains plug fuse is tight in its spring clips in the plug and wires in mains plug are tight - if it comes apart.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Another update, i popped home for lunch and as i have a spare bulb holder and bulb i wired it up and took it back to work with me so it was completely in a different premises! i set the stat up as if it was in night mode so set to 0c and it still bloody flashes!!!!:censor::censor:

I spoke to pete at habistat again and he said it might be they have not experienced this before as most people don't set it to 0c so i took his advice and set it to 20c (neil had previously said this and to try 1c) and it still flashes at 20c! I think the ultimate answer will be to send them both back to habistat but I'm 100% it will still flash there!

Lotus Nut - many thanks for the reply, much appreciated. As i have tried a new bulb holder, and i have tried arcadias lamp holder i presume this isnt causing the problem! I havent checked any fuses which i will do when i get in : victory:

A thought my grandad had today as he is quite technical, Would a surge protecter like this make any difference?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9017025.htm

Thanks once again and anybody who has any ideas please comment!

Lewis


----------

